# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Shqiptarët kanë një mitologji të pasur, shumë pak të studiuar

## shigjeta

*Shqiptarët kanë një mitologji të pasur, shumë pak të studiuar*

Fatkeqësisht në shtatë dekadat e fundit mitologjia shqiptare, për shkaqe që dihen u la anash nga studiuesit, gjatë mbledhjes në terren u bën retushime dhe fatkeqësisht në këtë periudhë humbi një thesar tepër i çmueshëm i kulturës shqiptare.
Në shek. XIX dhe gjysmën e parë të shek. XX për mitologjinë e Shqiptarëve kanë shkruar shumë autorë, ndonëse asnjëri nuk e rroku këtë temë në mënyrë tërësore dhe gjerësisht në vështrim gjeografik; asnjeri nuk përfshiu në këtë objekt treva të gjera të banuara nga shqiptarët, as problematikat kryesore të kësaj fushe. Ndër autorët e huaj që botuan materiale e studime për mitologji e besime ndër Shqiptarë mund të përmendim A. Bouë J. G. Hanin , G. Majer, H. Pedersenin , F. Nopçën , Durham, M. Hasluck, M. Lamberc: Përralla shqiptare, (Vjenë 1922), Mitologjia e shqiptarëve, F. Degrand etj. Në një masë më të paktë, material me interes për mitologji e besime ndër Shqiptarë botuan dhe shumë autorë të tjerë të huaj të shek. XIX e të fillimit të shek. XX, përfshirë vepra e artikuj të tyre. Materiali i mbledhur dhe i botuar prej tyre ka në përgjithësi karakter përshkrues; na japin të dhëna me rëndësi për elementë të ndryshëm mitesh dhe besimesh në popullin tonë; ajo çka është më me interes, të tillë elementë në kohë të tyre ishin akoma të gjallë në trevën shqiptare ë, më vonë, ato i gjejmë ose të zbehura shumë, ose të zhdukura fare. Këtu qëndron dhe vlera e punës së tyre si regjistrues e ruajtës të materialit faktik. Nuk ju ranë në sy, ose i regjistruan vetëm kalimthi disa figura shumë të rëndësishme të mitologjisë popullore shqiptare si Dragoi, Kuçedra, Nëna e Vatrës, Vitorja, Ora, Zana, Nëna e Diellit, Plaku i Kopshtit, Dordoleci për të rënë shi, rite e zakone në lidhje me buzmin, në lidhje me Zjarret rituale të vitit e kështu me radhë.
Rilindësit shqiptarë ishin studiuesit më seriozë të mitologjisë shqiptare. Pashko Vasa na thotë se populli shqiptar betohet për qiell, për dhë, për gurë, për ujë, për mal, për fushë, për diell, për hënë dhe nuk betohet për perëndi e për shenjtorë. J.Vreto, K.Kristoforidhi, N.Frashëri, A.Z.Çajupi, Shtjefën Gjeçovi, na flasin për kultin e Tomorrit si një vend ku ruhen rite e besime vendëse të Shqiptarëve e që janë dëshmi uniteti në traditat e lashta të këtij populli. Autorët arbëreshë të Italisë (rilindas) si J.De Rada në botimet e tij letrare e folklorike, A. Argondica në artikujt e tij në lli i Arbëreshëvet e të tjerë, na japin materiale me vlerë për mitologji e besime të Arbëreshëve. De Rada, duke u nisur nga qëllime atdhetare, bër kahasime në mes mitologjisë shqiptare dhe asaj të lashtësisë. Folkloristët shqiptarë të Rilindjes si Th. Mitko me Bletën shqiptare (1878), S. Dine me Valët e detit (1908), Z. Jubani (1871) me Pëmnbledhje këngësh popullore dhe rapsodi poemash shqiptare dhe më pas ata të Pavarësisë si B. Palaj, K. Kamsi, S.Th. Frashëri, K Taipi, S. Kolea, R. Alikaj, N.Suma, Ll. Karafili (Bardhyli), M. Sirdani, I Dalliu, V.Xhaçka, H. Bushati, K.Shtjefni, e të tjerë, në botimet e tyre ne japin material me mjaft interes për mitologji. K. Kamsi, na ka dhënë disa artikuj të veçantë kushtuar riteve e zakoneve kalendarike si Dita e Verës, Shën Gjergji etj, po dhe për mite e besime të lashta vendëse në përgjithësi në popullin tonë (si Besime të popullit në Labëri, Diturija, 1927-1928 etj.) Punime të shumta e me shumë vlerë ka botuar I.Dalliu për fshatra e qytet të Tiranës. Gjatë periudhës së Pavarësisë nga autorë të ndryshëm u botua material me interes në disa të përkohshme si Albania e Faik Konicës, Kalendari Kombiar i M. Frashërit, Hylli i Dritës, Leka, Diturija, Shkolla kombëtare, Njeriu Drini, Përpjekja shqiptare, Normalisti, Vatra Shqiptare, Zani i Naltë, Njeriu, Cirka, Normalisti.
Fatkeqësisht në shtatë dekadat e fundit mitologjia shqiptare, për shkaqe që dihen u la anash nga studiuesit, gjatë mbledhjes në terren u bën retushime dhe kështu në këtë periudhë humbi një thesar tepër i çmueshëm i kulturës shqiptare.

_Bota Sot_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## landi45

siq e shikon the nga pergjigjet,,,,,

shqipetaret su intereson historia dhe arti tyre,,,,

se ndryshe dhe kjo teme do kish pergjigje,,,,


megjithate respekte ,,,,

teme interesante,,,

----------


## PORTI_05

Shqi[taret i ruajten keto thesare me shekuje pavarsishte se nuk kishin fakultete e universitete.Sote jane shume te preukupuar me politike o me jeten moderne

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## EncounterAL

Pyetje per ritualin e "hedhjes ose shuarjes se thengjijve"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Eshte nje ritual i "shuarjes se thengjijve" ose i hedhjes se tyre ne uje per tu shuar.

 Ka te beje me sherimin e personit nga semundja qe i ka ardhur nga "syri i keq ",
 qe simbolizohet me thengjillin. Pasi shuhen thengjijte ne uje, behet kujdes qe 
 uji bashke me thengjijte e shuar ne te, te derdhet ne nje vend qe nuk shkelet.
 Desha te di nese ka detaje per kete ritual sherimi.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Sofi _

EncounterAL: dicka kam degjuar per kete ritual, por s'di detaje. 

Me thoshte gjyshja para ca vitesh:"po hedh kripe ne zjarr per ty per syrin". Hahaha ah te vdes per te sa shqetesohet haha

Keto jane forma pagane. Dhe te mendosh qe ne forum u keputen rrobt duke shkruar per ceshtje fetare  :ngerdheshje: 

Sdq. po pyes heres tjeter kur te shkoj ne Shqiperi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

> [B] Nuk ju ranë në sy, ose i regjistruan vetëm kalimthi disa figura shumë të rëndësishme të mitologjisë popullore shqiptare si Dragoi, Kuçedra, Nëna e Vatrës, Vitorja, Ora, Zana, Nëna e Diellit, Plaku i Kopshtit, Dordoleci për të rënë shi, rite e zakone në lidhje me buzmin, *në lidhje me Zjarret rituale të vitit e kështu me radhë.*


Ne disa rajone te Kosoves vazhdojne te organizohen cdo vit rituale te ndryshme me ndezjen e zjarreve, e qe eshte nje rit pagan shume i lashte.
Ndezja e zjarreve shoqerohet me kenge e valle, me lojera te ndryshme popullore dhe me ushqime nga me te ndryshmet.

Qellimi i ndezjes se zjarreve eshte falenderimi ndaj Diellit dhe deshira qe t'i ipet Diellit sa me shume fuqi per te korrurat e vitit tjeter. Zjarri ndizet me kashten e mbetur dhe me vone hiri i kashtes shperndahet gjithandej neper ara.
Gjate periudhes 24 qershor - 6 korrik, behen tre organizime te tilla: 

24 qershor – Nata e Verës, Të Korrunat, Të qethat - felenderim ndaj Diellit
1 korrik – Rrëshajët - Kulti i Gjarprit - falenderim ndaj Diellit
6 korrik - Festa e Malit  - Falenderim ndaj Diellit

Pra, nuk behet fjale per festen tjeter pagane - Shen Gjergjin, e cila organizohet me date 5 maj.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## -BATO-

Kur fëmijëve u dilnin yje (nishane) nëpër duar, në një natë të kthjellët dilnin jashtë dhe duke iu drejtuar yjeve lart thoshin këto vargje, me besimin se të nesërmen pa rënë rrezet e diellit mbi Tomor, ashtu siç zhdukeshin yjet në qiell, do të zhdukeshin dhe yjet në duar:

*Këtu yll e atje yll - Këngë popullore (Dhëmblan, Tepelenë)*

Këtu yll e atje yll
yll në qiell, yll në dorë
nesër kur të zbardhëllojë
pa zënë dielli Tomor'ë
asnjë yll mos të vështrojmë
as në qiell, as në dorë
(Historia e Kurveleshit, Prof.Dr. Rami Memushaj. Elemente të lashtësisë në kulturën shpirterore. Gjurmë të kalendarit të vjetër. Fq 31)

----------


## -BATO-

> Ne disa rajone te Kosoves vazhdojne te organizohen cdo vit rituale te ndryshme me ndezjen e zjarreve, e qe eshte nje rit pagan shume i lashte.
> Ndezja e zjarreve shoqerohet me kenge e valle, me lojera te ndryshme popullore dhe me ushqime nga me te ndryshmet.


Edhe këtu ku banoj unë festohet çdo vit Festa e Zjarrit. Në çdo lagje ndizen zjarre të mëdhenj dhe ky është një rit i lashtë. 

Kjo traditë duhet ringjallur edhe në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë, ashtu siç u ringjall Dita e Verës duke u bërë festë kombëtare.

Unë di që edhe në Ditën e Verës ndizen zjarre dhe ndoshta kjo është e njëjta festë.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## illyrian rex

> Edhe këtu ku banoj unë festohet çdo vit Festa e Zjarrit. Në çdo lagje ndizen zjarre të mëdhenj dhe ky është një rit i lashtë. 
> 
> Kjo traditë duhet ringjallur edhe në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë, ashtu siç u ringjall Dita e Verës duke u bërë festë kombëtare.
> 
> Unë di që edhe në Ditën e Verës ndizen zjarre dhe ndoshta kjo është e njëjta festë.


Ne pershkrimin qe i ben Konica - Dites se Veres, nuk permendet ndezja e zjarreve. Por duke e ditur se Dita e Veres festohet ne rajone te ndryshme dhe ne menyra te ndryshme, nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe ne ndonje rajon edhe te ndizen zjarret.

*Si e pershkruan Konica Diten e Veres:*
Faik Konica, shkrimtari ynë i ndjenjës, arriti të shpjegojë shpirtin e Ditës së Verës. Ai e përkufizonte kështu këtë feste : "Dita e Verës është dita ne te cilën stërgjyshërit tanë, kur skish lindur Krishterimi, kremtonin bashke me romaket dhe grekerit e vjetër perëndite e luleve, te shelgjeve. Kur shkrin dimri, kur qaset vera e buzëqeshur, e holle dhe e gjate si ne pikture te Boticelit, zemra e njeriut shkarkohet nga një barre, shijon një qetësi, një lumturi te ëmbël. Në këtë gëzim stërgjyshërit tanë ndjenin një detyre, tu faleshin perëndive qe sillnin këto miresira. Dhe ashtu leu festa hiroshe qe e quajnë Dita e Verës..." Sipas shkrimtarit, kjo është një feste e vjetër e racës sonë. "Nuk i bëjnë dem njeriu, sjellin gëzim te kulluar ne shtepi. Ne një vend ku jeta e te vegjëlve është aq e trishtuar, djelmuria dhe vajzat kane një rast te rralle për t'u dëfryer. Për me te mëdhenjtë, Dita e Verës ka një shije poetike, te holle e te rralle...", shkruan Konica.

p.s. Bato, nuk eshte e njejta feste pasi qe Dita e Veres festohet ne muajin mars. Perkatesisht 13 dhe 14 mars.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## -BATO-

E lexova atë që thotë Konica, por gjeta edhe disa përshkrime të autorëve të tjerë. Festa e Verës dhe e Zjarrit festohen të dyja në pranverë dhe unë dyshoj se kjo është e njëjta festë, por me kalimin e shekujve ka ndryshuar dhe në popuj të ndryshëm festohet në kohë të ndryshme. Kjo e para që kam shkëputur është më interesante:  




> Studiuesi dhe muzikologu i njohur Thanas Meksi e ndan ne kater faza Festen e Ditës së Verës. Faza e pare është faza përgatitore qe nis me grumbullimin e zaireteve qe janë te nevojshme për Ditën e Verës. Faza e dyte është nata e Verës që nis me 13 mars me *zjarrin*, faza e trete mëngjesi i Ditës së Verës qe nis me 14 mars dhe se fundi pikniku i Ditës së Verës ne mesditën e 14 marsit.





> Ndërsa në Lezhë Ditën e Verës ndizeshin *zjarre* purifikues e për t'i dhënë forcë diellit në oborr e në kopshte. Nga gratë bëheshin rite magjike e kundër qenieve të tjera dëmtuese, grabitëse.





> Festimet e kësaj ditë në Dibër fillojnë dy javë përpara, ku djemtë e rinj gjatë ditës shkojnë në mal dhe presin dëllinja, të cilat i sjellin në fshat, për të formuar një ose më shumë mullarë. Këta mullarë me dëllinja vendosen kryesisht në pika më të larta të fshatit, në mënyrë që* zjarri* të jetë sa më i lartë duke u bërë konkurrencë të dukshme fshatrave të tjerë për rreth.
> 
> Kur dielli ulet dal nga dal nga horizonti duke u zëvendësuar nga hëna, të rinjtë afrohen rreth mullarëve të dëllinjave, dhe presin momentin që ti vënë *zjarrin*. Sapo zjarri ndizet, djemtë gjuajnë me bahe (është mjet i trashëguar brez pas brezi dhe që bëhet në mënyrë artizanale, e cila hedh prej një distance relativisht të largët gurë që kanë përmasa mesatare) për të larguar dhe vrarë të keqen, në mënyrë që pranvera të jetë më reshje të bollshme, për siguruar të korra të mira me shumë "bereqet", nga të cilat do të krijohen rezerva të bollshme për të kaluar periudhën e gjatë të dimrit. Kurse, vajzat këndojnë rapsodi të trashëguara dhe të transmetuara brez pas brezi që i kushtohen "Ditës së Verës". Ky ritual vazhdon deri me datë "14 Mars".

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## baaroar

> Pyetje per ritualin e "hedhjes ose shuarjes se thengjijve"
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
>  Eshte nje ritual i "shuarjes se thengjijve" ose i hedhjes se tyre ne uje per tu shuar.
> 
>  Ka te beje me sherimin e personit nga semundja qe i ka ardhur nga "syri i keq ",
>  qe simbolizohet me thengjillin. Pasi shuhen thengjijte ne uje, behet kujdes qe 
>  uji bashke me thengjijte e shuar ne te, te derdhet ne nje vend qe nuk shkelet.
>  Desha te di nese ka detaje per kete ritual sherimi.


*PLAÇIN SYTË E KËQINJ*

Viçi dem e demi kà 1)
djali yll, e si pashá,
i plaçin sytë atij që e ha,
gjetët xhenem në dynjà!
Syri i bardhë, a syri i kuq, a syri i zi,
plaçin sytë e këqinj 2)
Të ysht Saliheja me oshnuk të zëmrës,
që t’i largohet e liga kufëmës,
nga maja e kokës në thua të këmbës.
Yfff! 3)

_Dukat-Vlorë, 1955_

1) Vargje që ia thotë yshtësja një djali apo një vajze “që ka marrë sy nga bukuria”. Ajo merr disa fije flokësh nga të djalit apo vajzës dhe fillon të yshtë pa zë, që të mos ia vjedhin formulën.
2) Si i thotë vargjet e mësipërme tri here, në fund ia bën yfff!, e gogësin disa here.
3) Kur për një fëmijë dyshohet se është i sëmurë nga “sherri i syrit” për të vërtetuar se kush e ka ngrënë me sy, e ëma apo yshtësja i shuajnë thëngjij të ndezur në një enë me ujë. Për secilin thëngjill para se ta hedhin në ujë, thuhet emri i atij që dyshohet ta ketë ngrënë me sy dhe po qe se thëngjilli qëndron mbi sipërfaqen e ujit, ai për të cilin u dyshua quhet i pafajshëm, por në qoftë se bie në fund, personi i lartëpërmendur quhet fajtor. Sa here që yshtësja shuan thëngjij, për secilin ajo do recitojë vargjet e mësipërme.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## -BATO-

Bëra disa kërkime dhe doli ashtu siç e mendoja, që Festa e Zjarrit dhe ajo  Verës janë e njëjta festë. 

Në Skandinavi ajo festohet më 30 prill. Kjo është e kuptueshme sepse më 14 mars bora aty është një metër dhe nuk ka si të festohet ardhja e verës, kështu që festohet një muaj e gjysmë më vonë, kur koha ngrohet dhe ndihet ardhja e verës. Skandinavët shkuan aty ku janë sot nga qendra e Evropës, dhe Dita e Verës filloi të festohej më vonë duke iu përshtatur kushteve të reja të motit. 

Dita e Verës nuk ka kuptim pa zjarrin, kështu që shqiptarët nuk duhet të bëjnë vetëm shëtitje dhe të hanë ballokume, po të kthejnë edhe pjesën më të rëndësishme të festës, që është ndezja e zjarrit të madh.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## baaroar

Bato, edhe ndezja e zjarreve është pjesë e rëndësishme e riteve e zakoneve gjatë kremtimeve për Ditën e Verës, por më shumë ishin flijimet, gatimi i bukës rituale, si edhe praktikat magjike.
Festa e Ditës së Verës nuk mund të kuptohet pa ditur domethënien e ekuinoksit të pranverës i cili ndodh më 20-21 mars. Dita e Verës (si ditë kalendarike) fillimisht ishte 1 marsi, ishte Viti i Ri, Motmoti i Ri, është një ditë që paralajmëron ardhjen e ekuinoksit të pranverës. Nuk e di përse është zhvendosur më vonë më 14 mars.
Kremtimet kulmojnë më 25 mars, Dita e Ringjalljes së Natyrës (pak ditë pas ekuinoksit të pranverës, po aq ditë pas solsticit të dimrit kur festohej Nata e Buzmit/Kërshëndellat) ditë e njohur edhe si "Dita e Zojës"/Vangjelizmoi"/Nevruzi.
Dita e Ringjalljes së Natyrës më tepër lidhet me kultet e bujqësisë.
Ringjallja/Ripërtëritja përfaqësohet edhe nga vetë v*ANG*jELi-zmoi.

Një nga këngët folklorike për Ditën e Ringjalljes së Natyrës. 

*IKËNI GJARPËRINJ*

Ikëni, gjarpërinj,
ikëni shtërpinj,
erdh vangjelizmoi,
u theri e u shoi,
me kordhën të ngjeshur,
me llërët përveshur.
- Nemna, zonjë, venë,
se s'ta kemi ngenë!
Në mos na dhënç venë,
ti rafsh më një ferrë:
Të biftë një lis në vatër,
dhe prefsh këmbën me spatë!

_Shëvasi-Sarandë, 1981_

Gjej rastin të falendëroj anëtarin Xh.Gashi, i cili më ka ndihmuar të kuptoj domethënien e shkronjës pellazge *↓* duke e transliteruar atë si *NG* (ekuivalent i simbolit *A**NKH* tek egjiptianët e vjetër, çelësi i jetës) megjithëse kjo i përket një teme tjetër për t'u diskutuar.

----------


## illyrian rex

> Bato, edhe ndezja e zjarreve është pjesë e rëndësishme e riteve e zakoneve gjatë kremtimeve për Ditën e Verës, por më shumë ishin flijimet, gatimi i bukës rituale, si edhe praktikat magjike.
> Festa e Ditës së Verës nuk mund të kuptohet pa ditur domethënien e ekuinoksit të pranverës i cili ndodh më 20-21 mars. Dita e Verës (si ditë kalendarike) fillimisht ishte 1 marsi, ishte Viti i Ri, Motmoti i Ri, është një ditë që paralajmëron ardhjen e ekuinoksit të pranverës. Nuk e di përse është zhvendosur më vonë më 14 mars.
> Kremtimet kulmojnë më 25 mars, Dita e Ringjalljes së Natyrës (pak ditë pas ekuinoksit të pranverës, po aq ditë pas solsticit të dimrit kur festohej Nata e Buzmit/Kërshëndellat) ditë e njohur edhe si "Dita e Zojës"/Vangjelizmoi"/Nevruzi.
> Dita e Ringjalljes së Natyrës më tepër lidhet me kultet e bujqësisë.
> Ringjallja/Ripërtëritja përfaqësohet edhe nga vetë v*ANG*jELi-zmoi.


U zhvendos per shkak te ndryshimit te kalendarit nga kalendari Julian ne ate Gregorian. Kalendari Julian fillonte me 1 Mars dhe i kishte 10 muaj perderisa kalendari Gregorian fillon me 1 Janar dhe i ka 12 muaj.

Ky kalendar filloi te zbatohej ne Shqiperi ne dhjetor te vitit 1912, ndersa vendimin per ndryshimin/reformimin e kalendarit e nxorri Papa Gregori XIII-te ne vitin 1582.

----------


## EncounterAL

Orët dhe Hëna 
==========

 Nje veper nga Tintoretto_Jacopo_Robusti (1518  1594) 
 e titulluar " Hëna dhe Orët " ( " Luna and the Hours " ). 
 Ngjitjet jane nga libri qe vijon:

---------------------  Skeda --------------------------
 Title:       Tintoretto 
 Author:    Evelyn March Phillipps
 Publisher: Methuen & Company, London, 1911
-----------------------------------------------------------
 perkatesisht nga fletet nr_103, nr_3 dhe nr_104.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## aimilius

Mitologjia shqiptare ka nevoje per levrim te metejshem. Nje liste (jo e plote) mitesh nga mitologjia ndodhet ketu.
http://www.shqipopedia.org/fjalori-stamina/fjalor-mitologjik-shqiptar-indeks-nga-a-zh

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Eed

Duke e marrë parasysh që gjuha shqipe ka (pasur) vëtëm disa mijëra fjalë mitologjia shqiptare nuk mund të konsiderohet e pasur në hap TË PARË. Greqishtja e lashtë ka mbi 5 milion fjalë.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Akuamarini

> Duke e marrë parasysh që gjuha shqipe ka (pasur) vëtëm disa mijëra fjalë mitologjia shqiptare nuk mund të konsiderohet e pasur në hap TË PARË. Greqishtja e lashtë ka mbi 5 milion fjalë.


HISTORIANËT – E kemi sajuar Greqinë e lashtë

Një grup historianësh të njohur mbajtën një konferencë shtypi në fillim të kësaj jave tek National Geographic Society, për të deklaruar se e kanë “fabrikuar krejtësisht” Greqinë e lashtë, një kulturë që prej një kohe të gjatë mendohej se ishte baza intelektuale e qytetërimit perëndimor.


Grupi pranoi se ideja e një shoqërie të sofistikuar dhe në lulëzim që ekzistonte në Greqi më shumë se dy mijëvjeçarë më parë ishte e gjitha një sajesë e krijuar nga një ekip prej dhjetëra historianësh, antropologësh dhe klasicistësh që punuan pa ndërprerje në periudhën mes viteve 1971 dhe 1974 për të “krijuar” dokumente dhe sende “greke”.

“Sinqerisht, asnjëherë nuk e mendonim që gjërat do të shkonin kaq larg”, deklaroi Profesor Gene Haddlebury, i cili është ofruar që të japë dorëheqjen nga pozicioni i tij si kryetar i Studimeve Helenistike në Universitetin e Georgetown. “Ishim të rinj dhe përpiqeshim të çonim përpara karrierat tona, kështu që nisëm të sajojmë: Homeri, Aristoteli, Sokrati, Hipokrati, leva dhe boshti, retorika, etika, të gjithë llojet e kolonave – gjithçka. Sigurisht shumë më tepër gjëra nga sa do të kishte qenë në gjendje të krijonte një qytetërim i vetëm”.


Sipas Haddlebury, ideja e sajimit të një kulture të lashtë erdhi kur ai dhe akademikë të tjerë kuptuan se nuk e kishin fare idenë se çfarë kishte ndodhur në fakt në Europë në periudhën 800 vjeçare përpara epokës së krishterë.


Të frustruar nga hendeku që ekzistonte në të dhënat dhe duke parë që arkeologët nuk po ndihmonin aspak, ata ua paraqitën problemin kolegëve që në atë kohë ishin duke u përpjekur për të gjetur një mënyrë për të shpjeguar gjëra të tilla si astronomia, kartrografia dhe demokracia.


Brenda pak orësh u lind qytetërimi më i madh dhe më me ndikim i të gjithë kohëve. 



“Një natë, dikush bëri shaka dhe tha sikur të marrim të gjithë këto ide, t’i bëjmë bashkë dhe të themi që grekët kishin bërë gjithë këto 2000 vjet mëparë”, tha Haddlebury. “Kështu rodhën gjërat njëra pas tjetrës dhe pa e kuptuar as vetë ne mbërritëm tek gjithçka, që nga përpjestimi i drejtë e deri tek Iliada”.


“Dhe meqë ra fjala, ishte një tmerr i vërtetë ta shkruaje atë”, vazhdoi ai, duke iu referuar poemës epike që besohet se ka hedhur themelet e traditës letrare të Perëndimit. “Por gjithësesi, na eci”.


Përreth të njëjtës kohë, një kurator në institutin Smithsonian kërkoi ndihmën e Haddleuryt: Muzeu kishte marrë një donacion të majmë për të krijuar një ekspozitë mbi botën e lashtë “por faktikisht nuk kishte shumë gjëra për të vendosur aty”. Historianët iu futën menjëherë punës, duke falsifikuar me shpejtësi prova të një qytetërimi që – i plotësuar me poetët dhe filozofët e tij, perënditë dhe heronjtë – do të bëhej më vonë pika qendrore e librave shkollorë, arsimit në kolegje dhe fushave të tëra të shkencave njerëzore.


Emily Nguyen-Whiteman, një prej akademikeve të reja, shpjegoi se e gjithë arkitektura e lashtë greke bazohej në ndërtesa në Uashignton, duke përfshirë edhe një bankë që ndodhej matanë rrugës përballë kafenesë ku “ata ishin mbledhur për të rrahur idetë mbi mitologjinë e të tjera si këto”.


“Zgjodhëm Greqinë, sepse kuptuam se askush nuk do të shkonte atje dhe të kontrollonte”, tha ajo. “E keni parë ndonjëherë atë vend? Është si një varr i braktisur i mbushur me mace”. Ajo shtoi: “Por, ishte e pashmangshme që njerëzit të fillonin të kërkonin nga këto gjëra ‘të lashta’ dhe pa kaluar shumë kohë u gjenda në Athinë gjatë gjithë verës duke ndërtuar Partenonin për të fshehur gjurmët”.


Nguyen-Whiteman pranoi se asaj iu ngarkua edhe detyra që të ndryshonte dokumentet që varionin nga Biblat e hershme deri tek shkrimet e Tomas Xhefersonit, për të pasqyruar një ndikim të Greqisë së lashtë – një detyrë që përfshinte gjithashtu krijimin, nga hiçi, të një gjuhe të bazuar në greqishten moderne dhe që mund të kapërdihej me lehtësi si paraardhësja e saj e lashtë.


Historianët u thanë gazetarëve se dise prej ideve të ashtuquajtura greke ishin në fakt të huazuara nga romakët. Por për të tjerat ata thanë se ishin ide që i kishin sajuar vetë. “Gjeometria? Ishte gjithçka ide e Kevin”, tha Haddlebury, duke iu referuar ish-studentit të sapodiplomuar në atë kohë, Kevin Davenport. “Ai djalë ishte i papërmbajtshëm në ato kohë. Në fakt, po ta mendosh sot mësojnë gjeometrinë Davenportiane në shkollat e mesme, që sigurisht e quajnë gjeometria Euklidiane”.


Në një deklaratë ku shprehen se kërkojnë falje për këtë gënjeshtër të madhe me temë lashtësinë, historianët shprehën shpresën se vepra e tyre do të mbijetojë për meritë të vet. “Do të ishte turp të shihnim njerëzimin të braktiste arritje të tilla si heliocentrizmi dhe veprat e Eskilit, vetëm për shkak të origjinës së tyre”, thuhej në deklaratë. “Veç kësaj, kemi disa gjëra zhgënjyese për t’iu thënë në lidhje me piramidat, veprat e Leonardo Da Vincit, penicilinën, internetin, metodat shkencore, filmat dhe qentë”.
 TopLajm

----------

